# volunteering/question



## krk (Dec 6, 2013)

As a new person on the site I understand the rules. I would note that in order to post the required 5 times before being allowed to ask a polite question makes it a bithard to get started. The questions will flow


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm mistaken, but I think not ... because I believe, and it's been my experience personally ... that you can begin to post questions immediately. The 5 post requirement pertains to sending/receiving private messages or some other feature ... I'm recalling (without looking-up the rules). So, go ahead and post your question(s) and if you've overstepped the rules one of the moderators will so advise you. Welcome to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

krk said:


> As a new person on the site I understand the rules. I would note that in order to post the required 5 times before being allowed to ask a polite question makes it a bithard to get started. The questions will flow


The five-posts rule only applies to being able to send and receive PMs. It's meant to discourage spammers. Ask away and welcome to the forum .


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

And also post links ... no?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> And also post links ... no?


That's correct, sparks. Thanks for mentioning this point. These restrictions fall under Forum Rule 16: 

Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

So *krk*, you can go ahead and ask your question. And, if you would like, tell us something about yourself and your relationship with Mexico. 

Note that the restrictions are automatic: if you try to do something (post a link, private-message someone) before you have permission, the website won’t let you do it.


----------

